
Ask HN: Tips for getting remote work in the U.S. as a foreigner? (W8 or C2C) - GFischer
I´m trying to switch work as a remote .NET &#x2F; Azure developer - I already work remotely for the U.S. but I feel I´m underpaid and have already tried negotiating with my current employers (got a small bump).<p>I´ve been looking at LinkedIn, StackOverflow, and some job boards, but remote jobs seem to be for U.S. citizens only, and there are lots of semi-remote jobs but they seem to be tired of remote submissions (they say NO VISA, NO C2C, etc..)<p>I know there are a few job boards for remote-first jobs but they all seem to be frontend-focused (I guess that´s the easiest to outsource?). I´d also like longer-term engagements.<p>LinkedIn in particular always asks &quot;Are you legally allowed to work in the U.S.&quot; and I truthfully answer &quot;NO&quot; as I don´t have a working visa.<p>Are there any remote-friendly boards I should be looking for? Twitter or some other social media? Make myself available to recruiters? There´s one ad of a company that says they can place me if I spend 40 hours on tests.<p>Should I lie and say I´m on the U.S.? Stress that I´m available for onsite interviews? How do I differentiate myself? I believe I have very good english and I´m good at what I do. I don´t want to go the H1B route for family reasons, I am willing to travel frequently and even on my dime.<p>I´m also willing to go personally to the U.S. to interview but I need to have a plan and goals :)
======
caymanjim
You might want to look into setting up a US corporation and taking on contract
work. Then the client only has to deal with a US entity, and the burden of
foreign financial dealings falls on you rather than them.

~~~
GFischer
I might end up doing that. Good suggestion.

